# Truck Tires



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, I know we have hashed out the tire thing a time or two on here, but I am in need of tires for my truck. I have been happy with my Cooper Discoverer tires, but I don't want to pay $300 a tire this go around. I want an A/T not a M/T tire. I need a 35x12.50x17 tire size. In the last 5 years, the truck has been driven 2,500 miles, that's it. The tires still have plenty of tread, they are weathered and cracking from sitting. Any suggestions on a decent and affordable tire? I don't need a top of the line tire for how little I drive this truck.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Why not go with Cooper again if they treated you well? If I recall, the Discoverer is pretty cheap in the A/T department.

I have never been a fan, but if they fit the purpose and the budget why not? That is one of the cheapest name brand - I have 0 experience with the weird off brand ones that les schwab and discount carry.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Hankook Dynapro's did that... in a short time while driving it almost daily. They started splitting down the tread finally and going flat. Discount finally warrantied them and I went to Coopers.

Of all the tires I've owned in my life, I think I love the Cooper Discover AT/3 the most. We've got them on several vehicles now and tire wear is great and traction even better. 

Any tire will crack if you leave it out in the sun and not drive it. Consider putting some RV tire covers on them if its going to sit for long periods. If its over 4 month stretches sitting, I like to jack up the axle and block it so there is no vehicle pressure on the tire (lower the air pressure to 20lbs too). Really though... just drive it! Go get muddy from time to time. :mrgreen: Hoses and Belts also suffer if you let them sit for long periods of time.

But yea, Love the AT/3s.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Why not go with Cooper again if they treated you well? If I recall, the Discoverer is pretty cheap in the A/T department.


The Discoverer AT like I have now are $275 ea. I don't want to spend that much this time. I am leaning toward the Toyo Opencountry AT ll or the Falken Wildpeak A/T3W as of now. They both offer a mileage warranty 50-55k miles, and they are less expensive. I'm open to suggestions though......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Discoverer AT like I have now are $275 ea. I don't want to spend that much this time. I am leaning toward the Toyo Opencountry AT ll or the Falken Wildpeak A/T3W as of now. They both offer a mileage warranty 50-55k miles, and they are less expensive. I'm open to suggestions though......


Well if you want to go budget pricing, watch for decent used tires on KSL.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Discoverer AT like I have now are $275 ea. I don't want to spend that much this time. I am leaning toward the Toyo Opencountry AT ll or the Falken Wildpeak A/T3W as of now. They both offer a mileage warranty 50-55k miles, and they are less expensive. I'm open to suggestions though......


My dad and a few friends run the AT II! If that is less I would say go with those. They work great in hunting conditions and wear real nice with no noise on large size. These for a diesel or a gas pickup?

I always thought the Discoverer was like a $200 or less tire - that's on me.

My buddy owns a Big-O and goes through many different types of tires. I will see what's running good lately.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I miss the old Power Cats from the 1980s


-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have a look at the BF Goodrich KO2. They were highly recommended by a friend of mine. I got them, and really like them. No flats, nice and quiet, and has worn great. Not too expensive. Great all around tire.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go down to the tire dealers in town and see what they have for take offs. 



A lot of owners buy a truck and don't like the tires so they will get new ones and the dealer will give them a allowance on the ones that they take off. 



Brand new tires at 1/2 the price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a good thought, but not many dealers are getting 35" take offs.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is true but if the truck isn't driven that much and there is a good deal on the tires why not go to a smaller diameter tire?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a thought.... but my Big O dealer I'm not so happy with. Like the tires but the workmanship is rather poor. I just did my own break job and the Big O dealer in Kaysville is the only aftermarket tire shop that has ever taken the rims off. I found the hub nuts are about stripped because the "kid" there didn't put them on by hand before he put the air gun to them. Lost a after market valve stem cap and one of the center caps has a plastic tab busted off. It's not just the tires.:?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I learned a long time ago if I have aftermarket valve stem caps to take them off before I take it into any tire shop. 



I have also had them strip the lugs and lug nuts to the point that you need a air wrench to remove them, and it isn't just Big O that does both of these things. Try telling them to tighten the lugs with a torque wrench and see what you get.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If you are not buying new then KSL is the way to go.

Quick search turned up many options, such as-- $350 https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52234586

Buy new? I really liked the Goodyear DuraTracs. And Goodyear is doing $100 off a set of 4.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> These for a diesel or a gas pickup?


V-10 Gas


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> That is true but if the truck isn't driven that much and there is a good deal on the tires why not go to a smaller diameter tire?


My truck has a 6.5" lift, any smaller tires look super weird.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I could run 37's but holy crap they are expensive. Here it is with the 35's. I just can't run anything smaller, or I have way too much wheel well showing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> My dad and a few friends run the AT II! If that is less I would say go with those. They work great in hunting conditions and wear real nice with no noise on large size. These for a diesel or a gas pickup?


I just put a set of Toyo Open Country ATIIs on my truck, 35x12.5r20. Love'em, but they hurt me at the register ~$1700. They are quiet though, especially compared to the Corrigan's I had on before.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Al Hansen said:


> Just a thought.... but my Big O dealer I'm not so happy with. Like the tires but the workmanship is rather poor. I just did my own break job and the Big O dealer in Kaysville is the only aftermarket tire shop that has ever taken the rims off. I found the hub nuts are about stripped because the "kid" there didn't put them on by hand before he put the air gun to them. Lost a after market valve stem cap and one of the center caps has a plastic tab busted off. It's not just the tires.:?


Good call out - keep in mind that Big O are independently owned and all run different. I did a google search of the ones around Weber and Davis and that is one of the worst review wise (3.5).

I don't always trust reviews but if I have two in driving distance - I definitely take that into account. If it isn't at least 4 stars and I have personal recommends - no go.

I am lucky to found the shop I like. I buy wheels and large MT tires for all my trucks and a few thousand dollars is an investment you should feel comfortable about.

Sorry you had a bad experience - I wish these kids knew the investment we put into tires/vehicles.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I could run 37's but holy crap they are expensive. Here it is with the 35's. I just can't run anything smaller, or I have way too much wheel well showing.


That body style of Ford can run 35's with just a leveling kit. You are absolutely right that they look silly with small tires. My 2006 had 35's with a lift and it barely got away with it. The frame/body fit on those has serious room.

Meanwhile my current Ram has the same size lift and is taller in ground-to-roof height and 35's look perfect.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Talking 35's and cheap LOL
Suck it up butter cup


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> My truck has a 6.5" lift, any smaller tires look super weird.


Just roll the windows down and crank up some mexican fiesta music :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Check out discount tire direct. They are having a good Memorial day sale right now. I purchased the Falken Wildpeak AT3W from them and they have been a great A/T tire. They shipped right to my house for free.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I actually remembered seeing a spray for tires that helps prevent rotting. I was looking into them a year or so ago for my trailer. I'll see if I can find it but I know they make some. I don't want to assume people don't know - but a tire suffers from oxidation like anything else. 

On the next set, I would recommend taking the truck for a "cruise" more frequently to help with them. When they get used - they stay in tact. 500 miles a year is so minimum! That is like one trip for a scouting trip. Also, tire shine will actually rot a sitting tire (if you do or don't use that). Not sure if you put it in a garage but you could always get wheel covers to and protect them from sun?


Thinking of a few ideas after reading this - losing tires to anything BUT wear sucks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> I actually remembered seeing a spray for tires that helps prevent rotting. I was looking into them a year or so ago for my trailer. I'll see if I can find it but I know they make some. I don't want to assume people don't know - but a tire suffers from oxidation like anything else.
> 
> On the next set, I would recommend taking the truck for a "cruise" more frequently to help with them. When they get used - they stay in tact. 500 miles a year is so minimum! That is like one trip for a scouting trip. Also, tire shine will actually rot a sitting tire (if you do or don't use that). Not sure if you put it in a garage but you could always get wheel covers to and protect them from sun?
> 
> Thinking of a few ideas after reading this - losing tires to anything BUT wear sucks.


I do start up the truck and drive it regularly, just to the store or around town though. It could use a good road trip to Fish Lake I suppose. I did use tire foam on my tires, and I swear that is the worst thing for them, never again. I used to drive it duck hunting all the time, but it got expensive so I bought a Jeep and use that now. My Jeep has Lauffen X Fit A/T tires on it and I love them. They are made by Hankook and they are the best tires I have ever had on any vehicle. After 26,000 miles they are still at full tread depth, and they ride smooth. I wish they made them in a 35" tire, I would put them on my truck.:smile:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I do start up the truck and drive it regularly, just to the store or around town though. It could use a good road trip to Fish Lake I suppose. I did use tire foam on my tires, and I swear that is the worst thing for them, never again. I used to drive it duck hunting all the time, but it got expensive so I bought a Jeep and use that now. My Jeep has Lauffen X Fit A/T tires on it and I love them. They are made by Hankook and they are the best tires I have ever had on any vehicle. After 26,000 miles they are still at full tread depth, and they ride smooth. I wish they made them in a 35" tire, I would put them on my truck.:smile:


Like the Black Magic tire foam or something similar to that?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Like the Black Magic tire foam or something similar to that?


I used the armour all tire foam and Turtle Wax tire foam. No more of that! 
What do the tire shops use for shining up the sidewalls? Every time I get my tires rotated/balanced they always clean the sidewalls.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I bought some Hercules All Trac tires for my truck out of desperation a few years back. We've got about 40,000 miles on them now. I wouldn't say they're anything special but the price was definitely right and they've performed well. I don't know whether they make them that big, though.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I used the armour all tire foam and Turtle Wax tire foam. No more of that!
> What do the tire shops use for shining up the sidewalls? Every time I get my tires rotated/balanced they always clean the sidewalls.


The chemicals will actually cause dry rot, just not if you are driving it, getting dirty, washing, etc...

But if they sit, "tire shine" actually makes it worse. So you would want an oxidation treatment.

My Big-O buddy is on a honeymoon but I'll ask him.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes most shines/protectants are horrible for tires. Michelin has find info on their site. Get a water based shine and it’s ok to use on them. That’s what we use at my shop.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just replaced my toyos, got 50k with zero rotations, impressive. In an LT they were 1,100 to replace. Local ford dealer had a great deal on Michelin ltx in a 10 ply, 950 out the door. Just call around and see what they can do for you in your situation. In that size I don't think you'll do much better than 300 each


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It seems you have to either get a cheap set now or invest in a better set and keep them protected from the sun and dry rot. Either way, a set of tire covers seems to be a good idea in your situation.

I also have a truck that only gets driven a little bit (still more than your however.) It is a 2015 and now has almost 19,500 miles on it. I still get my tires rotated every time I change the oil and also park it in a garage, out of the sun.

Mine is wearing 325/60R20's because they didn't make the tire I wanted in a 35x12.5 R20 Last time I checked they were almost $500 per tire (BFG A/T KO2)...I will likely be going with something cheaper when/if I need new tires!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

BF-KO2 I only buy one set per truck cause they last but they are $.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well 1 year later and I finally broke down and ordered the tires. I went 315/70/17 this time, which is the metric 35x12.50x17 size. I ended up debating between the Falken Wildpeak AT3 and the Falken Wildpeak MT's. The MT's won over because they will look better, and it's not a daily driver.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well 1 year later and I finally broke down and ordered the tires. I went 315/70/17 this time, which is the metric 35x12.50x17 size. I ended up debating between the Falken Wildpeak AT3 and the Falken Wildpeak MT's. The MT's won over because they will look better, and it's not a daily driver.


Excited for your reviews of them in the future!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats, new tires are fun.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After having these tires for a month now, and a putting a few hundred miles on them, I gotta say that I am very pleased. For a mud tire they ride so smooth and very quiet, much quieter than the Cooper ST's that were on. There's not many miles on them yet, but so far so good. They look good too! (Falken Wildpeak M/T 101) I picked up new lug nuts and center caps to go with them.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What did those run ya if you don’t mind? That’s a good looking meaty mud tire. I’m surprised it’s as quiet as you say. I might have to buy a set of those if my cooper STT Pro’s ever wear out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

fowlmouth,

after much reading i almost went with some falkens but a good deal got me into some dynapros. while they are wearing better than my previous big-o AT's, they don't have the same traction i'm used to. i believe there are some falkens that will be on my truck next time. let us know what mileage you end up getting down to 6/32. at 5/32 my tires are done for any type of winter weather.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3arabians said:


> What did those run ya if you don't mind? That's a good looking meaty mud tire. I'm surprised it's as quiet as you say. I might have to buy a set of those if my cooper STT Pro's ever wear out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Discount Tire wanted $1124.00 the local tire shops in Tooele were right about that price as well. I looked on Amazon where they were a bit less expensive, and then of all the dang places, I found them on Walmart.com for $180.00 ea. $720 for 4 with free shipping. I had them mount and balance for another $60....$780 was a hell of a deal. Their prices change all the time, so you just gotta watch for the deals.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Discount Tire wanted $1124.00 the local tire shops in Tooele were right about that price as well. I looked on Amazon where they were a bit less expensive, and then of all the dang places, I found them on Walmart.com for $180.00 ea. $720 for 4 with free shipping. I had them mount and balance for another $60....$780 was a hell of a deal. Their prices change all the time, so you just gotta watch for the deals.


Wow! That is a screaming deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

